# Non-verbal commands



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has experience with non-verbal commands. We have several Deaf immediate family members who only use sign language to communicate so we want our Vizsla to understand and respond to their commands. Our 10 week old has already learned non-verbal commands for: come, sit, down, pee, poo, stop/enough. 

Obviously, puppies are distracted easily so the primary struggle is just getting her attention (eye contact). We know non-verbal commands can be extremely effective and successful so if anyone has any personal experience or resources you could share we would appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Absolutely! I have taught my V (and all my fosters) hand signals for heel, sit, down, come, stay at close range and at a distance. It has come in handy on so many occasions. And should the dog lose their hearing down the road, we will still be able to communicate. In addition, anyone who knows the hand signals can communicate with the dog (vs verbal commands, which often vary by handler - come vs here, down vs lay down, off vs leave it vs drop it, etc). 

The hand signals I use are CKC, which differs from the hand signals I've seen used by deaf dog owners, but the process is the same.

Repetition is key - pair the verbal commands with the hand signal, and help the pup succeed in what you've asked (use leash, hands, etc). Make it fun, with lots of praise and reinforcement. The pup will pick up all your commands in no time. 

I think it's great that your working with your pup so that all members of your family can communicate. Let us know how it goes 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

Canadian Expy: Wonderful! That's great news! Thank you for sharing your experience. It makes us excited to know they do pick it up just as easily with time, repetition and patience. 

I believe the hand signals we are using for heal, sit, stay, come and down are also CKC hand signals. For example: 'sit' = hand rising to your face, 'down' = hand lower to the floor, 'heal' = tap your leg etc. 

Thanks for your response!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I use hand signals only to some extent, ie when we're out rabbit hunting, the dogs are always "checking in" so I use an open palm (raised) to stop them, a beckoning hand for them "to heel"and a left or right outstretched arm to indicate the direction I want them to work. It's not always successful but to be honest I don't use these techniques anywhere near often enough as we're usually bird hunting where silence isn't as important. I've seen it done with other peoples V's though and the results are truly impressive.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I found this site for teaching deaf dogs. 
I just glanced at it, but it may have some useful information for teaching more silent commands than most of us use.
http://www.deafdogs.org/training/signs.php


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I think we started the hand signal training around 12 weeks, and have kept it up. Our pup is now 3.5 and responds equally to verbal or hand signal. The only difficulty with just the hand signal is if the pup isn't looking you need to get their attention first, which when I would say the name to get his attention. 

In one of the agility classes we attended two of the participants were deaf. One could speak, and could say the dogs name, but the other person could not speak at all. The person who could not speak would get the dogs attention with a snap or slap on the leg, and then signal the command. 

It was really interesting to participate in the class with them, and we all tried to learn some signing from them. That is when I observed that their communication signals with their dogs were different than the ones we were using. The signals you mention sound very similar to CKC. Sit and down are the same. Heel we step out with left foot and use left hand with palm facing forward raising it out in the direction you are walking (like a "go ahead" motion). Down at a distance is the right arm raised into the air, but in front it is flat palm to the floor, etc. 

Dogs are brilliant, and your pup will learn whatever you take the time to teach.  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah responds to hand signals. They are not the standard hand signals, but they work for us. We started from the beginning knowing that she would need to be able to respond to hand+verbal, hand only, and verbal only. She goes to work with me so she needed to respond to hand signals only - sometimes because of loud vehicles, sometimes because she is across a field, sometimes because I'm on the phone. 

I second CE's comment "Dogs are brilliant, and your pup will learn whatever you take the time to teach"


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

You could also use a whistle for the times your pup may be to far out, or not looking, or even distracted. It is a really good control method for hearing folks too. You can train with whistle blasts 1,2 etc depending on the command. I use it mostly for recall... It is very effective.
It is very easy to train.

These dogs are so smart, you could probably teach them to talk.


----------



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

You're all right, they are truly intelligent dogs. It's amazing how much she learns in one day! 

Thank you everyone for your response. Getting advice from experienced dog owners is invaluable!


----------

